# Chaos Dread



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

What do you think the best layout for a chaos dreadnought is? I have been looking it over for quite some time and have always just ended up using the Multi-melta/CCW and after re-thinking, the twin-linked autocannon seems quite attractive. What do ya'll think?

-CSMGuy


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Multi-Melta, Heavy Flamer.

Most cost-effective one - getting double Melta shots on an enemy vehicle WILL wreck it, and you only get these and Oblits as options for Multi-Meltas, thus preventing you having to use suicide Troops units to kill Tanks. You have very few options in the Codex can have Heavy Flamers, either - handy for Eldar Rangers, Infantry Blobs, Kroot, and of course Orks.

Just play the rules right, and you'll be peachy!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Multi-Melta, Heavy Flamer.


And it's not long enough range to seriously threaten your army if you get 'Fire Frenzy'. Of course, if you do get Fire Frenzy in the opponents lines then you can pop a Land Raider/Battlewagon/Small Child with the Multi-Melta and then flame the Terminators/Nobz/intestines that drop out.

Midnight


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Leave 'em as 2x DCCW with the bolters. Cheap, killy in close combat and the worst result of a fire frenzy against your own troops isn't really that much to fear.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree with bishop - or you could spend 5 points and upgrade to a flamer, but chaos dreads have a problem - we have no delivery system. They'll get shot to hell on their way to the enemy lines since we can't drop them in where we want them & nobody wants to get stuck in with a dreadnought...


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

clever handle said:


> They'll get shot to hell on their way to the enemy lines since we can't drop them in where we want them & nobody wants to get stuck in with a dreadnought...


This does have the advantage that if they are shooting your (fairly cheap) Dreadnought, they are not shooting the Rhinos full of assault troops. This is a big bonus.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

any dedicated anti-armour shooting is going to take it out in a turn. With a melee / bolter dreadnought you've got a 50% chance to remove it from the game if you pen. So that means about one turn - give or take


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Meh - i've fired 2000 points of Imperial Guard nastiness at a Rhino in the open with no smoke and not got worse than a shaken. This hasn't happened once, either.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Multimelta, Heavy Flamer, Extra Armour - 120 pts.

Extra Armour is essential on CSM Dreads since you will want to be able to move the turn youre stunned. Murphy will guarantee that you roll 6 when stunned otherwise.


Just learn to understand Walker LOS rules, plan ahead when moving, and remember to not deploy your important stuff right beside it.


----------



## Jericho 6 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Dread with Plasma Cannon, Hvy Flamer and Extra Armour*

I've had good success with the standard kit chaos dread loaded out with plasma cannon, hvy flamer, DCW and extra armour and I've discovered that when I roll fire frenzy near my own troops I usually miss due to the scatter dice so I"m not as scared as I once was to run them. The melta is a great choice against tanks while the plasma cannon is great against hordes and hvy infantry.
Oh, and many people on this forum point to the vehicle targeting rules via LOS to avoid shooting your own troops that are placed behind them, but sadly in my local area no one interprets the rules that way, not even at the GW tournament level, and until GW faqs it, it will always remain a bone of contention. Just ask your opponent how they interpret the rule prior to playing so that your game isn't ruined by "I say, you say" nonsense.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Jericho 6 said:


> I've had good success with the standard kit chaos dread loaded out with plasma cannon, hvy flamer, DCW and extra armour and I've discovered that when I roll fire frenzy near my own troops I usually miss due to the scatter dice so I"m not as scared as I once was to run them. The melta is a great choice against tanks while the plasma cannon is great against hordes and hvy infantry.
> Oh, and many people on this forum point to the vehicle targeting rules via LOS to avoid shooting your own troops that are placed behind them, but sadly in my local area no one interprets the rules that way, not even at the GW tournament level, and until GW faqs it, it will always remain a bone of contention. Just ask your opponent how they interpret the rule prior to playing so that your game isn't ruined by "I say, you say" nonsense.


Agreed. Sadly, a lot don't get/don't like it, and refuse to play that way.

I should go over it again soon...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Jericho 6 said:


> I've had good success with the standard kit chaos dread loaded out with plasma cannon, hvy flamer, DCW and extra armour and I've discovered that when I roll fire frenzy near my own troops I usually miss due to the scatter dice so I"m not as scared as I once was to run them. The melta is a great choice against tanks while the plasma cannon is great against hordes and hvy infantry.
> Oh, and many people on this forum point to the vehicle targeting rules via LOS to avoid shooting your own troops that are placed behind them, but sadly in my local area no one interprets the rules that way, not even at the GW tournament level, and until GW faqs it, it will always remain a bone of contention. Just ask your opponent how they interpret the rule prior to playing so that your game isn't ruined by "I say, you say" nonsense.





TheKingElessar said:


> Agreed. Sadly, a lot don't get/don't like it, and refuse to play that way.
> 
> I should go over it again soon...



It really doesnt help people if the "dont want to play the rules". This one is really simple, so its about time to accept and move on for people.

_(short version)_
Walkers only have their own rules for how they move and fight in assaults. Nothing in their rules say that they shoot in different ways from normal Vehicles.
Vehicles have LoS from their weapons.
Weapons that arent in a turret, on a sponson or bolt on are assumed to be hull mounted. Neither of above 3 apply to dread weapons, and thus they are hull mounted. Hull mounted guns have 45 degree LoS and thus the Dread itself has 45 degree Los from its 2 guns.

The fact that Dreads have "eyes" is irrelevant by the rules and the wording in the CSM codex doesnt interfere with the rules in any way either since it refers to VISIBLE target.
Happy gaming and dont forget to bring both BRB and codex to your games.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> _(short version)_
> Walkers only have their own rules for how they move and fight in assaults. Nothing in their rules say that they shoot in different ways from normal Vehicles.
> Vehicles have LoS from their weapons.
> Weapons that arent in a turret, on a sponson or bolt on are assumed to be hull mounted. Neither of above 3 apply to dread weapons, and thus they are hull mounted. Hull mounted guns have 45 degree LoS and thus the Dread itself has 45 degree Los from its 2 guns.
> ...


I am impressed you managed to reduce the logical chain to that length.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

So was I, very impressed - so I repped him. lol


----------



## Barfy (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't know what it says in the Chaos Dex but in the BA Dex under type it says "Vehicle(walker)" under type for the 3 Dreadnoughts available to us. So yes they do shoot like vehicles using hull mounted LOS like the other guys are saying.

There are rumours that CSM are getting a new codex. I don't believe them because other armies don't even have a 5th edition dex. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Haven't heard a thing Barfy...and that makes it unlikely, to my eyes.


----------



## Barfy (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Sire. Kids these days...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Barfy said:


> Thanks Sire. Kids these days...


Pop 'em with Meltas.

Midnight


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I use mine with Plasma cannon and Missile launcher, but I'm not very satisfied of it, he usually ends up being a small bullet magnet and get into CC with a monstrous creature to slow it down a little/forbid it to shoot. Vindies cost 30 points more but are better at shooting and more resilient, but they take a HS choice...and they can't get mad and blast everything in front of them! :laugh:



MidnightSun said:


> Pop 'em with Meltas.
> 
> Midnight


Agreed! k: Wait...what are you pointing at me?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I am impressed you managed to reduce the logical chain to that length.





TheKingElessar said:


> So was I, very impressed


To be honest I was quite pleased with myself too for that one  Its a common mistake that people add in too much irrelevant stuff when they try to figure rules out. I managed to stay well away from that there.




Dies Irae said:


> I use mine with Plasma cannon and Missile launcher, but I'm not very satisfied of it, he usually ends up being a small bullet magnet and get into CC with a monstrous creature to slow it down a little/forbid it to shoot.


The DCCW is one of the key important things on the CSM Dread since it can happen to get Fleet now and then. Combined with its (for a dread) high number of Attacks and the "rage-table" its never worth removing the last DCCW for another gun if you want to try to make the Dread effective :no:

Contrary to belief there actually exist units without powerfists which dreads love to jump up and down upon, and Vehicles are extremely vulnerable to DCCWs in cc k:


----------



## In-vino-veritus (Apr 4, 2008)

I always go for plasma cannon and heavy flamer loadout - 110 points and the only chance you get in the codex for a great power-armour killer (plasma cannon) which doesn't overheat. In terms of the rage rule, I also stick it right next to my land raider, which of course it can't damage with its S7 weapon, so if it does go loopy I just lose a turn of firing. Lastly, having the dread lurking lose by makes most CC enemy units think twice about trying to run up to the LR with melta bombs...


----------

